# Iomega USB REV drive [solved]

## little_bob

Hi,

anybody use allready a USB REV drive from IOMEGA? I am interested for the kernelversion and kernelconfiguration you use.

--little_bobLast edited by little_bob on Mon Oct 09, 2006 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## little_bob

Hi,

finally i solved this with the help from Pat LaVarre, a former employee at Iomega, Matthew Dharm, Maintainer, Linux USB Mass Storage Driver and my hardware dealer.

The problem was that the REV drive did not properly say it is a REV drive. It says it is a Texas instrument blablabla.

My dealer and me tried it with Windows XP, which is a supported OS from Iomega. Here it runs first.

After some search in the WWW for a solution i found a page with a comment for Linux from Pat LaVarre regarding this product. So i contacted him by mail and asked for tips. He suggest to contat the Linux support from Iomega, but this one is not existing for this product.

The Iomega support first told me that they do not support linux OS for the REV drive.

So Pat asked Matthew Dharm if he can help. He was interessted in this problem. He asked me to do some analysis like:

1) the contents of /proc/bus/usb/devices

2) the output of the command 'lsmod'

3) the output of the command 'dmesg'

4) a full description of the observed problem.

All of this should be collected as root.

We could prove that the device was not recognized properly in the /proc/bus/usb/devices:

```
T:  Bus=05 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0451 ProdID=6250 Rev= 3.00

S:  Manufacturer=Texas Instruments

S:  Product=TUSB6250 Boot Device

S:  SerialNumber=A91079D21C2F

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

```

After this i contacted the Iomega support again. Then i received the answer from Iomega:

```
The TUSB6250 entry can be caused by insufficient power to the drive, from

connecting it to UPS Battery Backup or Surge Protector, or by connecting the

cables in the wrong order, always connect the power supply before USB. If you

have any further issues with the drive please let us know.

```

I tried several times, no success. Even under Windows there were problems now.

After tests from my dealer he decided that this is a hardware error. He had several discussions with Iomega and his distributor until they accepted that we have a hardware error.

I received a new drive.

I tested it with the latest kernel gentoo kernel version. First it was not recognized but then i remember the information from Iomega support about the power and voila it was recognized properly.

I did some test and boot several times to be sure it runs. Then i started my backup  :Smile: 

The drive is handled like a harddisk and uses /dev/sr0 device in my environment.

Out of the box you have a UDF filesystem on a PC media. So you need UDF filesystem support in your kernel beside some SCSI support.

When all is set you should see something like this in /var/log/messages or dmesg

```
usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-1: configuration #2 chosen from 1 choice

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Iomega    Model: RRD               Rev: 17.B

    Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 125x/125x caddy

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

usb-storage: device scan complete

UDF-fs INFO UDF 0.9.8.1 (2004/29/09) Mounting volume 'REV 35', timestamp 2005/03/02 23:08 (1078)

```

If you have files larger than 1GB you have a problem. The kernel  2.6.17 has a 1GB limit for UDF FS, see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.17.10 for details.

If you stay on UDF FS you can use split as a workaround.

--little_bob

----------

